# Ryobi ML618 Help



## intillzah (May 29, 2008)

I bought this little lathe here a while back and I've been looking online for a manual for it and so far no luck.  I don't even know what MT it uses.

I'd appreciate some info if anyone here has some

Thanks...

[8D]


----------



## ctwxlvr (May 29, 2008)

Try this link:  http://safemanuals.com/user-guide-instructions-owner-manual/RYOBI/ML618


----------



## intillzah (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ctwxlvr_
> 
> Try this link:  http://safemanuals.com/user-guide-instructions-owner-manual/RYOBI/ML618


That's just for the parts schematic,  I would like the operators manual..

Thanks for the link though...


----------



## rlharding (May 30, 2008)

http://jaxturners.org/tech/LatheComparison.htm

I did a search for just the model number: ML618 Lathe  and got lots of info.  

As for the link you were sent above, it's says very clearly that you can download the user manual and the pdf is in the middle of teh page.  Is this a bad night for you


----------



## KenV (May 31, 2008)

3/4 by 16 threads on headstock with MT1 on headstock and tailstock on mine.


----------

